# Car boot sales?



## jusali (May 15, 2008)

I really feel like a rummage anyone know of any car boots around St George/Hanham/Kingswood area. Would prefer not to drive there and we live on the St George Hanham borders.
I'm after vinyl


----------



## Sunspots (May 15, 2008)

I've never heard of any in that area of Bristol.  Certainly not any regular ones, anyway.

This site _usually_ has details of some local ones, but unfortunately it seems to be down at the mo'.

Slightly further afield though, there's a big one off Trench Lane each Sunday afternoon, near Bradley Stoke and the M4/M5 junction.  (Do-able by bus with a First Day ticket!)


----------



## Geri (May 15, 2008)

There's one in Frenchay every Sunday - in one of the UWE car parks. I can never get out of the house early enough to go.


----------



## Jografer (May 15, 2008)

IF you've transport then the Bath racecourse one is good.


----------



## Sunspots (May 15, 2008)

Geri said:


> I can never get out of the house early enough to go.



That's what's good about that one up at Trench Lane; you can still have a lie in on Sunday morning!  

Don't quote me, but it's something like 'no sellers on site before noon' and 'no buyers on site before 1pm'.  -Apparently the council are quite strict about it too.  (-I think) it finishes at 5pm.


----------

